# Shooting in RAW and post production



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

So I've had my DSLR(450d) for a while but have always shot in JPG just for simplicity. I'm getting into things a bit more and have bought some filters and looking to start shooting in RAW but I'm wondering do I need to buy seperate conversion software? 

I don't have anything post production except the basic Canon SW that came with the camera so any recomendations for SW for RAW conversion and post production would be really appreciated


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I use lightroom 3 from Adobe to mange my workflow and for simple editing.

You can download a free 30 day trial of LR4 from the Adobe website.

Or you can get your hands on Photoshop Elements 10 for around £35.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Lightroom is brilliant for simple editing and processing of RAW files.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lightroom 4.1 (the newly updated version of the recently released Lightroom 4) is amazing for processing RAWs. I've used it for images taken on all three of my DSLRs (EOS 7D, 60D and 40D) and it works superbly on all. I've never been a fan of Canon DPP, and previously processed RAW images in either Photoshop or ACDSee, but the latest LR knocks all into a ****ed hat and unlike most Adobe products doesn't cost the earth.

I've just used it to process around 3,000 images taken on a European trip last month and can't praise it highly enough. Download the free trial, I'll be very surprised if you don't get on with it.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

As I'm just getting into RAW I'm just downloading the Lr4 trial..sounds good...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sure you'll like it, and the RAW processing engine is so simple - just make sure you set things up correctly before importing your images.

The following ought to make things a bit simpler for you:














































N.B. I take no responsibility for posting the above pages, a big boy did it and ran away as the Big Yin would say


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have LR4 its a great piece of software and simple to use.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I shoot in RAW whenever I can. Much more flexibility when it comes to processing. I use Photoshop. Didn't like Canon's own but never tried anything else to compare. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Once you have a go with RAW you'll see it makes to sense to shoot it all the time, either on it's own or as RAW+Jpeg. I had to download an update to my version of Elements for the 450D, but later versions should handle it out of the box. 
You can not only rescue or fine tune shots you've taken, but also if you get an HDR programme you can do what many call 'pseudo' HDR by triple processing a single RAW file to get the required different exposures. The advantage there being the ability to shoot for HDR shots hand held, rather than using a tripod and exposure bracketing.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> I shoot in RAW whenever I can. Much more flexibility when it comes to processing. I use Photoshop. Didn't like Canon's own but never tried anything else to compare.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


I've always shot RAW + Hi-res JPEG since buying my first DSLR back in 2001 (Canon EOS D30). Even if you don't use the RAW files, they're always there if you need to rescue an image which is pretty well unusuable in JPEG.

It's always worth noting that all JPEG files are already degraded by the compression process and what has been taken away can't be put back, thus taking RAWs as well always makes sense.



Multipla Mick said:


> Once you have a go with RAW you'll see it makes to sense to shoot it all the time, either on it's own or as RAW+Jpeg. I had to download an update to my version of Elements for the 450D, but later versions should handle it out of the box.


:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Photoshop Elements is good for beginners. Shooting RAW really is a must. You won't go back once you start.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't forget that you'll have access to Canon's under-rated but very powerful DPP as part of the original software CD which will convert your RAW files as well as a myriad of other adjustments.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Having used it for eleven years, I have to say that I detest Canon DPP. Although it achieves the end result, it's not user friendly and is IMO very clumsy - give me Lightroom 4 any day.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

I can't get cannons software to work in a 64 bit operating system....I did think photoshop would open them but I was wrong.....might try some of the suggestions...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

AFAIK Canon DPP is still 32-bit only. Canon have been very slow to upgrade their software to be 64-bit compatible.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Yeah thats what i found...


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

RAW & Finest JPEG, then I use Photoshop

Raw enables you to change the white balance after shooting, so it can be left in auto

One less thing to think about, obviously your monitor must be calibrated.

Exposure can be changed a minimal amount too.


----------

